# 29 gal planted



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's a semi recent pic of my 29 gal. 












Sorry, the lighting was horrible so I will update later with better pics.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Love the tank. You went full out and got a nice stand and hood to go with it. SWEET..

Oh ye the setup looks great to. Live plants, drftwood, and my favorite natural colored stone.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a really nice tank! do I spot a Keyhole cichlid up in front?


----------



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> That's a really nice tank! do I spot a Keyhole cichlid up in front?


Yup, GF named him Pongo. 

Thanks for the comments. :smile: 


Tank is still in the recovery stages of being moved so it still doesn't look to hot as far as aquascaping goes. I really liked the way it was heading before it was moved. :???: 

WHat i was able to do with the stock 20watt light that came with the tank









what it looked like before i had to tear it down to move to a new location (lighting upgraded to 65watt).









It's getting there.... hopefully within the next couple of months. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great photos. Sweet looking tank!


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Very nice. :grin:


----------

